# Documentation switched to AsciiDoc



## sidetone (Jun 26, 2021)

FreeBSD books and articles switched formats from DocBook to a lighterweight AsciiDoc. This was intended to make document contributions easier.

Manpages remained as mdoc.

(This was written about in the latest FreeBSD Journal)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 27, 2021)

Thanks 

<https://issue.freebsdfoundation.org/publication/?m=33057&i=706299&p=9&ver=html5>


----------



## a6h (Jun 27, 2021)

sidetone said:


> FreeBSD books and articles switched formats from DocBook to a lighterweight AsciiDoc.


First impression: it striked me as MoinMoin wiki (FreeBSD Wiki). I'm familiar with MoinMoin, so I like the new one better.



grahamperrin said:


> <https://issue.freebsdfoundation.org/publication/?m=33057&i=706299&p=9&ver=html5>


Thanks for the link. By the way, I still don't understand why they publish the journal in such manner, e.g. how to zoom? Also, scroll wheel is out of control!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 27, 2021)

vigole said:


> … why they publish the journal in such manner,



There's also the PDF option.



vigole said:


> …scroll wheel is out of control!



It seems OK for me. 

If you find it oversensitive (scrolling more than one page at a time), you can use Right and Left keys instead.


----------

